# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Fauna en Cal Dimoni

## perdiguera

Una visita a Cal Dimoni.

Un pato elevando el vuelo.


Un grupo de cigüeñuelas que huyen despavoridas al advertir mi presencia












Un detalle recortado de cuatro cigüeñuelas.



El pato del principio más tranquilo.




Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Acaba

Creo que son unas grazas 










Una tortuga y me parece que a la izquierda hay otras dos verdes.




Continúo en otros hilos.

----------


## perdiguera

Cal Dimoni

Unas imágenes de unos ánades en la balsa de Cal Dimoni

----------

